# Favourite gameshows?



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 27, 2021)

One thing I can recognise in myself, is that I have an UNHEALTHY addiction to game shows, and I know far too much on them especially kids gameshows mostly on CBBC, but what about everyone else? What's your fav?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 30, 2021)

I used to love Win Ben Stein's Money.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 30, 2021)

Family Feud


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2021)

'Pointless'. 

For people who are not UK residents, it is a general knowledge quiz in which the audience has been polled for answers.

The contestants have to try to provide answers which the fewest members of the audience knew, so more obscure knowledge is rewarded. 

It is scored like golf.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 1, 2021)

Crystal maze is a good one, though I prefer Richard O' Brian over How the hell you spell the other Richards name, had a more rustic feel and had actually regular people instead of celebs.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 30, 2022)

The Price is Right
The Weakest Link (especially the current one with Jane Lynch)
Wheel of Fortune
Jeopardy


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Let's Make a Deal
Grocery Games
20 Words or Less
The Price is Right
Jeopardy


----------

